
He Removed Label That Said ‘Medical Use Prohibited’ Then Tried to Sell Thousands - DocFeind
https://www.texasobserver.org/he-removed-labels-that-said-medical-use-prohibited-then-tried-to-sell-thousands-of-masks-to-officials-who-distribute-to-hospitals/
======
sschueller
KN95 is the Chinese equivalent to the US N95 or European FFP2 standard. A mask
labeled KN95 does not mean it isn't effective.

There are however fake KN95 masks out there.

[https://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/1791500O/comparison-
ffp2...](https://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/1791500O/comparison-
ffp2-kn95-n95-filtering-facepiece-respirator-classes-tb.pdf)

